# A Bit of Progress Tonight



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

In a previous thread a few of you may remember I mentioned Samson charging towards the little path across from our driveway when he sees anyone emerging.I can't hear or see them until they're a few feet from the road because of the dense growth.It happens so fast by the time LEAVE IT comes out of my mouth he's at the road barking and scaring the poor folks.
So my original plan was to train a down as he runs away from me since his down on recall is good, but it's been so horribly hot we haven't trained hardly at all.So instead I've been hyper vigilant when we're outside and whenever he even glances at the road I call him over near me and we play a game or I just have him down/stay for a minute.Nine times out of ten there's nobody on the path so not much real practice.
But tonight a neighbor and his two young kids went up and down the path and back and forth in front of our house with no reaction from Samson except mild curiosity.The kids were in a little (very noisy) electric jeep.I actually could hear that coming,so had him in a down/stay by me and he acted like he couldn't care less.
So constantly directing his attention away from the path and keeping his focus on me is working out,even though I didn't think it would.So there is hope that he can stop worrying about the scary people that are too close to our yard and depend on me to decide who's scary.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I do recall your other post, glad to hear your making progress! My daughter had one of those jeeps and they're noisy.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like your noisy neighbors were a big help even if they didn't know they were helping you and Samson. Good progress.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Heartandsoul said:


> Sounds like your noisy neighbors were a big help even if they didn't know they were helping you and Samson. Good progress.


Haha!That little jeep sounded like a broken vacuum cleaner!I'm hoping they will use the path frequently so we can practice more.There's a lake down that lane owned by three families that rarely spend time there.So we shall continue to train at our snail's pace.


----------

